# Good Place for rent near Marina Bay



## rakesh134 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello Friends, i will be coming to Singapore next month. My office is in Marina Bay. Can you please suggest me good places to rent near by. Budget is 2000-2800 SGD.


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

rakesh134 said:


> Hello Friends, i will be coming to Singapore next month. My office is in Marina Bay. Can you please suggest me good places to rent near by. Budget is 2000-2800 SGD.


Kallang area is nice... As long as it is within the Circle Line then you should be alright as this connects to Marina Bay.


----------



## rcrajc (Aug 8, 2013)

Rakesh,
You exploring possibilities for renting as bachelor or family
I just moved SG and looking as well though my office is in Tai Seng Avenue


----------



## Japer (Aug 10, 2013)

rakesh134 said:


> Hello Friends, i will be coming to Singapore next month. My office is in Marina Bay. Can you please suggest me good places to rent near by. Budget is 2000-2800 SGD.


Hi Rakesh,

Marina bay area is a really accessible part of Singapore, i would highly recommend taking up HDB flats which can be relatively cheaper and more accessible to the subway(MRT) try to focus on finding places which are close to the circle line or east west line of the MRT.

Regards!


----------

